# [freenect] ebuild sperimentale.

## cloc3

ehi!

avete gia acquistato la vostra kinect?

io no, però ci ho già scritto un ebuild.

 :Laughing: 

emerge compila bene, ma mi dà un errore di sicurezza che non so assolutamente come trattare.

rimango aperto a suggerimenti.

```

rhserver freenect # cat freenect-9999.ebuild 

# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI="3"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64"

if [[ ${PV} == "9999" ]]; then

   EGIT_REPO_URI="git://github.com/OpenKinect/libfreenect.git"

   SRC_URI=""

   KEYWORDS=""

   inherit git

else

   SRC_URI=""

fi

#inherit eutils autotools

DESCRIPTION="OpenKinect is an open community of people using

the Xbox Kinect hardware with PCs and other devices."

HOMEPAGE="http://openkinect.org"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=dev-util/cmake-2.6

   >=dev-libs/libusb-1.0.3

   "

RDEPEND="media-libs/freeglut

   x11-libs/libXmu

   "

src_unpack() {

   if [[ ${PV} == "9999" ]]; then

      git_src_unpack

   else

      unpack ${A}

   fi

}

src_prepare() {

   mkdir build

   mkdir -p etc/udev/rules.d/

   cp "${FILESDIR}/66-kinect.rules" etc/udev/rules.d/

}

src_compile() {

   cd build

   cmake ..

   make

}

src_install() {

   mkdir -p "${D}usr/lib"

   mkdir -p "${D}usr/bin"

   cp build/bin/glview "${D}usr/bin"

   cp build/lib/* "${D}usr/lib"

   cp -a etc "${D}"

}

```

----------

